# RIP Cpl. Martin Dube - June 14th



## jmbest (15 Jun 2009)

Canadian soldier killed defusing roadside bomb

Canada lost its second soldier in a week in Afghanistan Sunday, raising this country's death toll there to 120 soldiers and one diplomat.

Cpl. Martin Dube, a combat engineer, died while trying to defuse an improvised explosive device planted by insurgents, which according to reports was in a culvert beneath a roadway about 20 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City, just after noon local time.

Also killed in the blast was an Afghan policeman. An interpreter was injured and evacuated by helicopter.

Dube, 35, was a member of the 5e Regiment du Genie de Combat, combat engineers based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier near Quebec City. He was serving as a member of the Joint Task Force Headquarters.

In a statement Sunday evening Prime Minister Stephen Harper offered his condolences to families and friends of Dube on behalf of all Canadians.

"As all Canadians join together to mourn the death of Corporal Dube, we are eternally grateful for his sacrifice for this country, while helping to ensure a brighter future for the Afghan people. We are all saddened by this loss."

Governor General Michaelle Jean also issued a statement, lauding "his daily dedication in this dangerous assignment deserves our unconditional admiration."

"With determination and selflessness, he spared no effort to ensure the safety of the Afghan population who, legitimately and more than anything else, aspires to security, justice and equality," she said.

Dube was also mourned and remembered in Kandahar.

"Martin was an energetic 35-year-old who would never let himself get down when things got rough," said Brig.-Gen. Jon Vance, Commander of Task Force Kandahar. "He was a skilled, perfectionist who took the time to better himself not only as a human being but also as a soldier.

"He was a professional, always willing to help anyone in need. This was one of the main reasons why he deployed to Afghanistan," Vance went on. "He believed in the mission and was eager to make a difference. His work has saved the lives of his peers, Afghan National Security Forces and Afghan nationals. For that, he should be remembered and celebrated."

According to news reports he is survived by his mother, girlfriend, brother and father.

Dube is the second Canadian to die in combat in Afghanistan in a week.

On June 8, Pte. Alexandre Peloquin, 20, of the 3rd Battalion, Royal 22nd Regiment, died when he stepped on an IED while on foot patrol in southern Kandahar.
© Copyright (c) Canwest News Service

http://www.canada.com/Canadian%20soldier%20killed%20defusing%20roadside%20bomb/1696819/story.html

Condolences to family and loved ones. ​


----------

